# Flavored liquid coffee creamer-Does it exist here?



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, I have been in GDL (Zapopan) for almost a year now, but there are still things I cannot find, like liquid coffee creamer. The powdered kind is everywhere, mostly regular, although I have found vanilla and another flavor in Walmart. Does any store here or in Chapala have liquid coffee creamer? I like it so much better.


----------



## miendo (May 15, 2007)

*Liquid Coffee Creamer*



TamiJ said:


> Ok, I have been in GDL (Zapopan) for almost a year now, but there are still things I cannot find, like liquid coffee creamer. The powdered kind is everywhere, mostly regular, although I have found vanilla and another flavor in Walmart. Does any store here or in Chapala have liquid coffee creamer? I like it so much better.


I have not seen the liquid flavored creamer either. Just add vanilla, almond, or another flavor to cream. We actually like Rompopo.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

miendo said:


> I have not seen the liquid flavored creamer either. Just add vanilla, almond, or another flavor to cream. We actually like Rompopo.


That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, I have seen it at Mega -- at least in Guanajuato. It was Coffee Mate brand. They only had hazelnut, which I don't care for, so I didn't buy it but maybe, just maybe one can find other flavors. (or make your own like miendo says!)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The thing about Mexico is: Everything exists; it is just being able to find it. Even when a store has the item you seek, it may be in a place that seems very illogical.

Will your liquid coffee flavorings be stocked in the coffee aisle, the gourmet aisle, the milk aisle or with the sugars? And, how would you ask for it in Spanish, to a clerk who probably doesn't drink coffee?


----------

